# my turbo B13



## pdr (Nov 29, 2002)

Link to my garage

It's been hell trying to restore this thing. It was a riced out POS when I first bought it. A lot has been done, but there is still much more that needs work.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice! greddy type s is niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

Nice stuff you got going on there buddy.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i hope you cleaned up those rusted rotors. nice job with the engine. :thumbup:


----------



## pdr (Nov 29, 2002)

Well I put in Moog ball joints and left the wheels off overnight. Of course it had to rain that night. Nothing a little brake cleaner couldn't handle. Lord knows why I didn't use it before snapping pics. 

notanotherhonda - Everytime I shift I think I've run over a chipmunk.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nice ride
hope to meet you this weekend at dyno day :thumbup:


----------



## pdr (Nov 29, 2002)

Well it's only nice under the hood.  Should be a good weekend. Bring as many out as you can! The more that dyno the better, but chilling and eating is still free.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

pdr said:


> Well it's only nice under the hood..


what else is there?
heh

Im coming down with James V I think, but I'll try to get at least one more of my SE-R friends to come


----------



## pdr (Nov 29, 2002)

Yeah James just told me he was trying to get a few of you to come out. Also be nice to see some of the twin-turbo.net guys. 

Oh, and you're right. With my car, there is nothing else worthwhile besides stuff under the hood. hahaha


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice !!


----------



## pdr (Nov 29, 2002)

thanks!


----------

